# MH attacked by vandals



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Last weekend, two days after returning from our trip to Germany
our MH had the waste water pipe sawn through at the tank connect and stolen. Yes it came as shock to us, as we only found out when we arrived on a site in Northumbeland.

I managed to source a drain tap, and a length of pipe will be no problem, but I'm stumped as to what I need at the tank end. The original fitting appears to have leaked at some stage and may have sealant around the fitting. Therefore I am unsure if this fitting is supposed to unscrew or is an integral part of the waste water tank.

I enclosed a photo, the MH is a 2003 Autosleeper Symbol on a Peugeot Boxer chassis.

Any help would be greatfully appreciated. especially if anyone can point me to the correct part required. I 've had a look at the CAK Tank website but to be honest I'm not sure what I need.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks more likely that it has sheared off. Maybe against a kerb or speed bump.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats a good snap.

dave p


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Almost certainly it's a polypropylene hose tail 3/4" Bsp by 3/4 hose tail ( the bit that which has been sheared off), which screws into the waste tank See here 
http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/Hos...olypropylene/PP_Light_Duty_BSP_Male_Hose_Tail

Should normally just screw into the waste tank, but looks like someone has used pug to stop it leaking!

I expect that the hose may well have come out of the retaining clip on your drive home and scrapped along the road, until finally it broke off.

We have a shoelace tied around ours, so in the event that it does fall out, it will not hit the ground.

Any Hose or Aquatics supplier, or Pipes Fittings supplier should be able to source you a hose tail fitting.

If you have any trouble at all getting hold of one, let me know, I can help. But first of all see if you can put a spanner onto the hexagon part and unscrew it. You may need to see if you can scrap off some of the sealant first though!

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its possible that the end of the pipe is threaded and the pipe is secured by a back nut inside similar to the one on the outside.

You may have to drop the tank to complete the job.

I had this setup on a 2000 A/S Legend.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, for your replies especally to **** for the link.

You are correct the pipe may have jumped the clip and snapped off, and in a sort of way I'm happy about that. 

The reason I thought it had been sawn off was that our sleep was disturded by something outside our house. I went over to the window to see and hear a young lad being told by the police in a patrol car to move on as he was loittering. I got dressed and went to check around the van before going back to bed. Not suppringly, I may have jumped to the wrong conclusion. But I am happy that no-one has had a go at the van whilst parked in front of the house.

Fingers crossed I won't have to drop the tank.


----------

